# Which OS are you?



## UNIX X11 (Nov 1, 2003)

Which OS are you?
I am...









Which OS are You?


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 1, 2003)

Don't know what happened but I am
<img
src="http://www.bbspot.com/Images/News_Features/2003/01/os_quiz/slackware.jpg" width="300" height="90"
border="0" alt="You are Slackware Linux. You are the brightest among your peers, but are often mistaken as insane.  Your elegant solutions to problems often take a little longer, but require much less effort to complete.">
tried editing this a couple of times, but all I get is text (html and img stuff is something I haven't used for anything, so don't have a clue when it doesn't work) must be why I get the Slackware prize???


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 1, 2003)

Delta, just use the [ img ] tag (no html).

I did one similar before, and I got gnu/hurl ... today:


----------



## nervus (Nov 1, 2003)

Well for me it is:


----------



## adambyte (Nov 1, 2003)

I am


----------



## voice- (Nov 1, 2003)

Amazingly, that's correct...


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 1, 2003)

Apparently, I'm


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Nov 1, 2003)

I took this a while ago, i ended up being Os/2.  Heh


----------



## UNIX X11 (Nov 1, 2003)

No ones Windows 1.0?


----------



## TommyWillB (Nov 1, 2003)

Awwww man....








No wonder I like Mac OSX so much... It's way superior to me... I'm not worthy.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Nov 1, 2003)

LOL!
At least your not Windows 1.0...


----------



## TommyWillB (Nov 1, 2003)

Yeah... but I was hopeing for somethig more like this:


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 1, 2003)

Well, I got my OS X result with the what I would want to do alternatives.


----------



## nervus (Nov 2, 2003)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> Well, I got my OS X result with the what I would want to do alternatives.


Cheater....


----------



## hulkaros (Nov 2, 2003)

I answered what I thought ASAP after reading the questions and possible answers and I'm this OS... No cheating here but still: Is that good?  I knew that I would not get ANY Windows as a reply!


----------



## mdnky (Nov 2, 2003)

Did that along time ago, once being OSX the other time being BeOS.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Nov 2, 2003)

<a href="http://bbspot.com/News/2003/01/os_quiz.php"><img
src="http://www.bbspot.com/Images/News_Features/2003/01/os_quiz/os_x.jpg" width="300" height="90"
border="0" alt="You are OS X. You tend to be fashionable and clever despite being a bit transparent.  Now that you've reached some stability you're expecting greater popularity."><br>Which OS are You?</a>


----------



## UNIX X11 (Nov 2, 2003)

BeOS isn't on that quiz...


----------



## chevy (Nov 2, 2003)

I'm OSone... give me some fresh air !


----------



## nb3004 (Nov 2, 2003)




----------



## mdnky (Nov 3, 2003)

It used to be in there, and I know they've changed it or that's not the same.  Win2000 and WinXP weren't options when I did mine, I'd say a year or so ago.

Site looks different too come to tink of it.  New layout or something, or maybe it's a different one.  Who knows, or cares.  Just as long as it ain't a M$ one I'm happy.


----------



## Randman (Nov 3, 2003)

That quiz sucks! ::evil:: (OS/2 Warp, which I never once used!)


----------



## Ricky (Nov 3, 2003)




----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Nov 3, 2003)

OH GOD i am PLEASED!!!  ... The last question cracked me up:
*
Will the answers to these questions really help you determine my personality?*

 If I end up Windows ME someone is going to be hurting

LMFAO!! That had to be 'the' answer!!!!


----------



## Arden (Nov 4, 2003)

as well.  Hmm... I would have thought I was the other way around.

At least I'm not Windows.


----------

